# 10 week scan, saw baby but no heartbeat? Help



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

today was our first Dr. appointment for our first baby, 10 weeks along. We went in with high hopes, all had been going perfect. The Dr. did the vaginal ultrasound and couldnt find the baby, so she did an abdominal ultrasound and still couldnt find it. She sent us over to the special ultra sound tech who did find the baby, we say the hands feet, head, everything looked fine to me. she said the sac was measuring at 7 weeks and the fetus was measuring at 6 weeks? She could not find a heart beat. My dr. said the pregnancy is over, that is stopped growing at 6 weeks, and wants me to have a D&C. I just feel like maybe there is a mistake and the baby really only is 6 weeks and thats why they cant find the heartbeat? What do I do? My husband thinks i am crazy and that the dr knows what she is talking about, but if the baby died at 6 weeks why am I just now getting horrible morning sickness? Why has the baby sat in there for 4 weeks and not made me have a miscarriage?

help please


----------



## bluebird

I'm so sorry, I had a really similar situation. I found out at 11 weeks that my baby had died at 9 weeks. Sometimes the baby will pass but your body doesn't realize it and the placenta keeps growing and causing pregnancy symptoms. 
If you have any doubt at all though wait a week and get another scan. You shouldn't make any decision if you have any doubt in your mind about your baby. Big hugs to you, I'm so sorry you are going through this


----------



## SloanPet77

bluebird said:


> I'm so sorry, I had a really similar situation. I found out at 11 weeks that my baby had died at 9 weeks. Sometimes the baby will pass but your body doesn't realize it and the placenta keeps growing and causing pregnancy symptoms.
> If you have any doubt at all though wait a week and get another scan. You shouldn't make any decision if you have any doubt in your mind about your baby. Big hugs to you, I'm so sorry you are going through this

Thank you


----------



## Mandy04

I am so sorry for your loss. I to had a similar situation. I was 12 wks but they said tge baby died at 8 wks and 3 days and the gestational sac measured 9 weeks. I although did'nt "feel" pregnant anymore but still did'nt think anything was wrong as I have had 4 children and no mc's. My dr told me some women's body just can't or have problems passing the baby. I wish you the best of luck hun. God bless.


----------



## Leffy

:hugs:Im so sorry sweetheart, I had an MMC at 11.5 weeks and my baby has passed away at 8.5. I had no idea there was anything wrong my symptoms hadn't changed at all. The best option for you is to ask them to re-scan you in a few days and then you have various options depending on the outcome of that scan,

Spoiler
a D&C (the surgical option) is the 'easiest' as you will be put under a general anaesthetic and will wake up and be able to go home fairly soon after, then there are medical and natural managements, I opted for the medical whoch is tablets and pessaries with the natural treatment you just wait and see what your body does and I believe they scan you regularly
 I ahve put the treatments in a spolier because you may not want to see them x :hugs:


----------



## SloanPet77

thank you all. I had my hcg levels done yesterday and i will haev them again on Thursday to see if they are going down. I will decide from there if i should go ahead and have another scan. Dh thinks the pills are the best option so we can avoid the hospital all together and just be comfortable at home. This is so crazy and just doesnt make sense, we just told all our family on Sunday and did these great christmas cards with a photo of me wrapped as a present that says, " do not open until July 2013", after this there really isnt another chance for a big reveal next time, if there is a next time. We were on the fence about having children and i cant help but feel that this was my only chance.


----------



## Leffy

It wont be your only chance, sometimes things like this make you realise just how much you want it. I only ever wanted to adopt i couldn't imagine having my own baby and look at me now xxx please dont give up right now everything is very very bleak and dark but i promise you it will get better and you will recover xxx sending you so much love xxx


----------



## SloanPet77

thank you very much


----------



## ttcmoon

Sorry to hear what you are going through.

I also had a missed miscarriage, at 9 weeks they could not find heart beat.Baby was there measuring 7 weeks 1 day.I had no symptoms though.Having MMC is painful.I still used to think I am pregnant taking prenatal medicines on time.Discussing names and checking internet for baby growth checker etc.I know how horrible it was.
Now I am going through same scenario again.1 week back had my first scan and i was supposed to be 7 weeks but the sac measured only 5 weeks 4 day with no baby inside, only a yolk sac.They said I might have miscalculated my ovulation date and called me for re-scan.So I am damn scared.battling to keep my mind stable :( 

My prayers are with you.Please take good care of your health.God bless


----------



## SusieC

ttcmoon said:


> Sorry to hear what you are going through.
> 
> I also had a missed miscarriage, at 9 weeks they could not find heart beat.Baby was there measuring 7 weeks 1 day.I had no symptoms though.Having MMC is painful.I still used to think I am pregnant taking prenatal medicines on time.Discussing names and checking internet for baby growth checker etc.I know how horrible it was.
> Now I am going through same scenario again.1 week back had my first scan and i was supposed to be 7 weeks but the sac measured only 5 weeks 4 day with no baby inside, only a yolk sac.They said I might have miscalculated my ovulation date and called me for re-scan.So I am damn scared.battling to keep my mind stable :(
> 
> My prayers are with you.Please take good care of your health.God bless

I'm in the same situation as you. Had missed miscarriage at 12 weeks, baby measured 7 weeks. Now I'm 5 weeks 5 days and have started bleeding. I can't believe this is happening again. I've been referred for a scan but doubt they will see much. I'm praying for you xxx


----------



## SloanPet77

well talk about a roller coaster, I got my HCG levels back today from Tuesday and they are 27,179! That is super high, they said that could range from a 6 week to 15 week pregnancy. I am not geeting my hpes up or anything but the Dr. is running my levels again today to see if they are continuing to go up or if they go down. If they are still going up she wants to do another ultrasound in a week. If they are down, I will start the medication to induce/terminate.

This is weird that my levels are so hihg especially if they said the baby died at 6 weeks? any thoughts?


----------



## bluebird

I know the placenta/retained tissue can make your HCG levels slowly rise even after you have miscarried, but 27,000 seems really high for that. I'm glad you are getting a second opinion and additional tests, I hope everything works out and your baby is ok afterall.


----------



## amjon

SloanPet77 said:


> well talk about a roller coaster, I got my HCG levels back today from Tuesday and they are 27,179! That is super high, they said that could range from a 6 week to 15 week pregnancy. I am not geeting my hpes up or anything but the Dr. is running my levels again today to see if they are continuing to go up or if they go down. If they are still going up she wants to do another ultrasound in a week. If they are down, I will start the medication to induce/terminate.
> 
> This is weird that my levels are so hihg especially if they said the baby died at 6 weeks? any thoughts?

Mine were 22,000 when we found out our baby had died. I was about 8 1/2 weeks then (baby died at 6). One level tells you nothing. You need the second one to see what is going on. It sounds like a MMC though.


----------

